# Droopy Tail?( Betta Idenfication Help)



## Alanthebro (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, i just got a VEIL TAIL SPLENDEN betta from the store 5 days ago.He now lives in a 0.75 gal. jar with an aquatic plant. His tail is extremely droopy when not flaring but he seems healthy and moderately active during the day. Does anyone know if veil tail splendens tails are normally droopy when they're not flaring?


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Yup. Veiltails droop, it's just the shape of their fins, combined with the size, and is very normal for VTs.


----------



## Alanthebro (Dec 20, 2011)

thx for the reply , i was kind of worrying if my fish is going to sick or something


----------



## omgitslph (Jun 14, 2011)

they may have droopy tails, but they do flare out when they have space to swim. I suggest getting something bigger than a .75 gallon bowl. I fish can barely live in that, let alone with a plant. Bettas need about 2.5 gallons.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Anything above 1 gallon works, does not need a specific number like 2.5- a 2.5 is no better then a 1-2 gallon other then a little more space 
It's more about heating, as even 1 gallons can be tricky to heat.

As for your question: VTs tails are droopy, but you may be able to remedy that if you wish- daily 3-5 minutes in front of a mirror to get them to flare, once or twice a day will help build up muscles to hold their fins out more. Not all fish will do it.. but a lot will. I do that with some of my VTs- the ones I did it on daily always hold their tails spread out, only to droop partway when sleeping. The ones that I didn't do it for on a daily basis, will keep them droopy for the most part. 
Now most of them have neighboring tanks, so they can do it on their own. I have a new VT boy who I sort of like having droopy fins- so for now he is away from the others and gets the mirror every other day or so for a bit.

But honestly, a little droopy is nice, as the shape of the tail when spread open isn't as pretty.


----------



## Alanthebro (Dec 20, 2011)

Thankyou very much for your advices i ll put him in a bigger space


----------

